# Signal Controller?



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have my NCE working with my AIU-01 and the BD-20's and i want to run signals since NCE has no idea when there decoder is comming out what would you suggest?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

How do want to control them? Throttle command, software or turnout control?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryH said:


> How do want to control them? Throttle command, software or turnout control?


With JMRI so software


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Digitrax makes a signal controller SE8 that uses Loconet to communicate with a PR3 USB interface which JMRI can then could use Panel Pro to run the SE8. This will not be easy unless you are very comfortable with JMRI tutorials. I could never get past the Logix part.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Digitrax makes a signal controller SE8 that uses Loconet to communicate with a PR3 USB interface which JMRI can then could use Panel Pro to run the SE8. This will not be easy unless you are very comfortable with JMRI tutorials. I could never get past the Logix part.


as long as it works with NCE thats all i care without having to add other hardware ie.. Locobuffer


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have no idea about compatibilities with NCE as I use Digitrax exclusively. I was referring to a separate stand alone signal control method.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryH said:


> I have no idea about compatibilities with NCE as I use Digitrax exclusively. I was referring to a separate stand alone signal control method.



the SE8C is already over $100 i really don't want to have to buy more stuff just to run my signals there should be one out there that just plugs into the cab buss or hooks to track power without using loconet or a $40 part from CTI.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Signals can be pretty tough. You definitely don't want to get into software control if cost is critical. The cheapest way would to run the signals from your turnout motors(if capable) or with manual switches. No sophisticated conditional signaling but has good spectator appeal.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Signals can be pretty tough. You definitely don't want to get into software control if cost is critical. The cheapest way would to run the signals from your turnout motors(if capable) or with manual switches. No sophisticated conditional signaling but has good spectator appeal.


I'm not worried about cost as much as much as wanting something that is plug and play. 

I just dont want to have loco net or CTI net in my system that requires me to set up a secondary system. after seeing how much our club digitrax stuff Crashes all the time i want to stay away from it

NM i'll just post a message in NCE group and get an answer from ppl that know NCE.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Hopefully the NCE group will have an answer for you. I looked at all of the DCC systems and went with Digitrax because of all of the versatility. Fortunately, I have not had any issues with functionality but my stuff has only been in use for a few months. Time will tell if I made a bad brand choice.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Hopefully the NCE group will have an answer for you. I looked at all of the DCC systems and went with Digitrax because of all of the versatility. Fortunately, I have not had any issues with functionality but my stuff has only been in use for a few months. Time will tell if I made a bad brand choice.


I think i may end up waiting for the NCE unit every one ppl suggest requires a Loco Buffer or something similar !


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, for any type of communication with the signal controller via software, there will have to be some sort of data links. You may want to look at Circuitron. They have stand alone controllers that can be linked together for block and block ahead control. These are triggered by the trains themselves and are not DCC linked or controlled. I think that there other stand alone units from other makers as well.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Yes, for any type of communication with the signal controller via software, there will have to be some sort of data links. You may want to look at Circuitron. They have stand alone controllers that can be linked together for block and block ahead control. These are triggered by the trains themselves and are not DCC linked or controlled. I think that there other stand alone units from other makers as well.


I want JMRI to control the lights the NCE Signal unit will plug directly into the buss and run thru the Command station and thru the NCE USB and that is what i want i just thought if i could find a better solution in the mean time i would be happy!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

It doesn't sound like there is an alternate, satisfactory solution for you, other than waiting on NCE.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea thanks for the help i may look up the loco buffer see how much it is i can always sell the stuff down the line if i like the NCE stuff better!


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Just an Update i have gotten some help on the NCE fourms the person was telling me about MERG i still have to use a loconet buffer but it seams there is no getting around it.

thanks for the help


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Good deal. There is always a way. Sometimes we have to compromise a little to get a solution.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am impressed with the lingo and have no idea of the meat of the discussion. Just as long as you are satisfied. 

All I can do is dare you to take pictures of everthing that was mentioned including the answer. It may encourage other readers.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I got 1 last question if i buy a locobuffer-II that will give me a connection to JMRI and LocoNet and i'll be able to talk to any loconet device thru that?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have used JMRI to program every Loconet device I have. I use the Digitrax PR3 for the Loconet USB computer interface. I have not had any problems with this combination. I have heard some have had issues with the PR3. Mostly failed USB communication. Improper Windows com settings seam to be what most people have. That can occur with any USB device and Windows. I do not know anything about the LocoBuffer interface but it appears to do the same thing as the PR3 with less features such as programing track and sound file loading. Both provide the data link between JMRI and Loconet. Locobuffer says it is certified for Loconet. The prices are very close. In my case, one of the main reasons I chose Digitrax, was to avoid any compatibility problems. They seem to be the DCC system that can do it all with their own hardware rather than going through mix and match issues.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

yea i chose NCE for other reason mainly i like the throttle better than digitrax and i got a really good deal. (I got it for dealer cost


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I think Digitrax and NCE are the top 2 DCC systems. It came down to a choice between those 2 for me. It does appear that the Locobuffer will give you the desired linkage for Loconet devices and JMRI. Looking at other forums, it appears that other people are satisfied with the Locobuffer with very little in the way of problems.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks again for your help!


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

YW, Good luck.


----------

